
Death by a thousand microaggressions - CodeLikeAGirl
https://code.likeagirl.io/death-by-a-thousand-microaggressions-f3b4b41deb2
======
daly
I was with my female co-author at a conference. She was asked what she wanted
to do while her "husband" gave his talk. She was the presenter, not me.

------
draw_down
I understand the point being made here, but I always feel like it contains an
underlying assumption that techies _should_ be regarded as better than other
types of workers. But I don't see why that should be the case; if you work in
HR great, if you're an engineer great.

Because of how I look people tend to assume I'm a designer. That's of course
different from discrimination based on race or gender, but I think it would be
very strange to be offended by this assumption. Designers are important too,
not just engineers.

